# What do people do for a living??



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I was just sitting here wondering what the forum members occupations are??

I own an engineering business selling products for the Oil & Gas Industry in the Middle East.

Just would be interested in other peoples' occupations.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

An official Toyota and Yamaha importer in West Africa


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Application engineer for a test machine manufacturer for another 3 weeks. Then I'll be a measly PhD student.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I daren't say


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> I daren't say


Oh come on it can't be THAT bad?

Imagine if you had to admit to being an estate agent :wink: :lol:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

IS/IT Analyst for Local Authority.

Rogue


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

sonicmonkey said:


> Imagine if you had to admit to being an estate agent :wink: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

Burn him!!


----------



## fuzzboy (Sep 23, 2003)

Mines worse I'm an accountant  I know I shouldn't be allowed to own a TT [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## S11 W TT (Jul 29, 2004)

graphic designer and own a print studio...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I see dead people for Rogues LA


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

my profession is a right arse of a job :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

fuzzboy said:


> Mines worse I'm an accountant  I know I shouldn't be allowed to own a TT [smiley=zzz.gif]


sshhhhh....one of the TTOC committee is an accountant :wink:

P.S. I'm in marketing for a distributor of network test and monitoring equipment. [smiley=computer.gif]


----------



## ray (Jul 1, 2004)

Software "prostitute". 

(Following a dictionary definition of a prositute: One who sells one's abilities, talent, or name for an unworthy purpose.)

Sigh.

At least driving the TTR makes me smile.

Now back to reading boring 3G specs that makes me fall alseep...

R.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I nibble the serrated edges onto stamps...


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I work in telecoms marketing and promote the "Off Topic" forum, where discussions such as this feel more at home


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> I nibble the serrated edges onto stamps...


Do you have tiny, mouse-like teeth or are you just a very precise with your nibbling :wink:

BTW - agree with paulb (cos its my real name too!) This should be in OFF-TOPIC


----------



## pumaro (Apr 17, 2003)

Consultant in Public sector ( Education) for the next 5 weeks then of to do an MBA. 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I nibble the serrated edges onto stamps...
> ...


Classified information, sorry.


----------



## Justman (Sep 18, 2003)

Air Traffic Controller


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Semi-professional disco dancer and chicken sexer.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


I always thought he was a rat


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

DXN said:


> my profession is a right arse of a job :lol:


I am in a similar situation too...but mine is a hobby. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I do colouring in on my computer and sometimes I might use my crayons.

Graham


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

I'm a porn star !!! 8) 8) 8) 8)

OOPS sorry a pawnbroker !!!! wishfull thinking [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Full time daydreamer.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

My job is to get to the heart of the matter.
:wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

saint said:


> I see dead people for Rogues LA


lol - and dig them up again!

I am a Banker - yes that's a 'B'


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

I'm a hairdresser. 

Ok, I'm not (I'm an IT Consultant at the BBC - is that worse?), but if one more person tells me I drive a hairdresser's car, I'm gonna smite them. Not that I have anything against hairdressers (apart from the one who does MY hair) but I certainly don't know any hairdressers who would spend Â£30k+ on a car... though if I met one I'd:
1) congratulate them.
2) go to a cheaper one.

:roll:


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Kill silver fish in a sacking factory. :wink:


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

Well it took till only the second page for this topic to get comical!

I've 3 weeks left as a Crude Analyst for a big oil major before I start life in the big smoke as a city trader.

Time to say bye bye TT and hell tube.

*For sale:*
2001 Y reg 180 BHP TTC. Six speed manual. Silver, black leather interior. Everything else standard, except Bose upgrade. No mods, no carbon fibre add ons, no engine upgrades, no boost pressure increases, no turbo adjustments, no engine remaps and no careful lady owners. Higher than average mileage (80k on clock) and lower than average MAF failures (only 1). Dash pods still function. Windows never messed up. Coil packs replaced. Mint condition. Â£13k.

Deposit down on AMV8


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'm a retired hitman and now spend my time doing pro-bono gigolo work


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2004)

nutts said:


> I'm a retired hitman and now spend my time doing pro-bono gigolo work


How much do you charge?  I may have just the job for you


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

This thread has deteriorated - clearly lots of people too embarrased to say!

:twisted:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Pro-bono... :-*



Mrs_Claus said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a retired hitman and now spend my time doing pro-bono gigolo work
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2004)

nutts said:


> Pro-bono... :-*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant to get you out of retirement not for the pro-bono gigolo work 

:-*


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

* lol *

freebie special just for you... :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It's only pro-bono because he's found that he has to keep giving refunds.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Export Sales Manager for a well known Guitar/Bass amp manufacturer.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2004)

DXN said:


> my profession is a right arse of a job :lol:


Are you an astronomer who specialises in Uranus?


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> pro-bono gigolo work


What? You sh*g ageing Irish rockers? 

Mark (hack)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'll be looking for that "exclusive" on the front page of tomorrows rag then :wink: 



misrule said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > pro-bono gigolo work
> ...


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

professional bra inspector 8)

oh and i dabble in a bit of dentistry here and there


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

Dr_Parmar said:


> professional bra inspector 8)
> 
> oh and i dabble in a bit of dentistry here and there


And I thought you wern't allowed to do that at the same time.......lucky man :lol: :lol:

Jim.


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

Kell said:


> It's only pro-bono because he's found that he has to keep giving refunds.


Actually, its only pro-bono because he constantly had to leave a small deposit!

Jim.


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

I pack fish liver into small cans for a living, its regular work and pays well but the prospects have been a bit limited. I was once tried out for combing the scales on dead fish (to make them look presentable) but I didn't have the drive. :lol: :lol:

For a hobby, I run a group of design consultancy companies and dabble in crime (as a magistrate). :roll:

I aspire to being as popular as an estate agent one day. :?

Jim.


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

I tell my clients I'm a software contractor, but mainly I just read forums all day long.

Unless you want to hire me, then I only use thte internet at weekends :wink:

JustinP


----------



## AvusLee (Jun 12, 2004)

Legalised joyrider! 8) I try and fit Paramedic duties into my day at some point too.


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

Director for a skip hire company.
Where there's muck there's brass, although Audi dealerships insist on Pounds Sterling!! :lol:


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> I was just sitting here wondering what the forum members occupations are??
> ..
> 
> Just would be interested in other peoples' occupations.


I 'play' around with computer systems - you couldn't call what I do an occupation cos I enjoy it too much.. 

John


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I chase people round their homes, let them lift/move heavy stuff so they sweat and pant ....... and they thank and pay me for it 
They even ask me to come back :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I enjoy sitting on my bosses knee taking orders and dictation from him and when I'm not doing that I have the privilage of listening to his sexy voice via my transcription machine whilst sitting infront of my computer typing up what he orders me to type and looking at the TT forum most days [smiley=computer.gif]. Ahhh the joys of being a secretary .


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Pile them high, selll them cheap. I'm a computer salesman, but the cheapest machine I sell is Â£10k going up to around Â£4m. Fun and games in the cut-throat IT business.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

I attempt to educate the great unwashed as to the finer points of Computing in the hope that they will gain a BSc or higher.

However, they seem much more interested in learning.... 
- how to hack into a computer network, 
- how to download vast amounts of dvd's, 
- how to rip off software, 
- how to access porn sites without detection
- how to become expert users of MSN and chat rooms etc

And then I listen with awe to their incedible excuses (fueled by various illegal substances) as to why they havent submitted their coursework or how they have failed their exams!
:roll:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

paulatt said:


> I attempt to educate the great unwashed as to the finer points of Computing in the hope that they will gain a BSc or higher.
> 
> However, they seem much more interested in learning....
> - how to hack into a computer network,
> ...


Oh those were happy days. Trying to come up with an excuse for your tutor that they hadn't heard before. No easy job I can tell you. It probably would have been easier to just do the course work.


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

paulatt said:


> I attempt to educate the great unwashed as to the finer points of Computing in the hope that they will gain a BSc or higher.
> 
> However, they seem much more interested in learning....
> - how to hack into a computer network,
> ...


IT Network manager, no thanks to my university Lecturers whom I could never find.

Didn't think to look on the TT forum to get their attention!!


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

interesting I've not seen a pilot yet - I'd seen a survey where (at least in Europe exc. UK) the majority of TT owners were pilots.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

che6mw said:


> interesting I've not seen a pilot yet - I'd seen a survey where (at least in Europe exc. UK) the majority of TT owners were pilots.


There used to be three of them around here, but they are not so regular posters these days.

You che6mw, who the hell did you manage to become a city trader after being a chemical engineer? This is baffling me.


----------



## oettinger1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

I sit in a soundproof room while people come round & i make music for them lol (while there recording vocals in browsing the TT forum  ), aka music producer - not big time but enough to have a plesent life, i do do the occasional bit of Djing too


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

I insure professional sportsmen/teams against injury.


----------



## malTTeezer (Nov 27, 2003)

Happily retired at the age of 47


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

malTTeezer said:


> Happily retired at the age of 47


How I'd like to be able to trump that.

It's a Rollover tomorrow isn't it?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Mission Control & Spacecraft Operations manager - Aerospace.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm an airline pilot.

Alright then, I'm actually an Independent Financial Adviser but I do live right next to Gatwick Airport.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

steveh said:


> I'm an airline pilot.
> 
> Alright then, I'm actually an Independent Financial Adviser but I do live right next to Gatwick Airport.


That must qualify then :wink:


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

Mechanical Maintenance Engineer , in other words a Fitter


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

che6mw said:


> interesting I've not seen a pilot yet - I'd seen a survey where (at least in Europe exc. UK) the majority of TT owners were pilots.


They must have taken the survey in an airport staff restroom - who is going to believe that over 50% of TT owners in Europe are pilots - are there even that many pilots?


----------



## p4ul (May 14, 2003)

Software Architect and web designer/graphic artists to the stars


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Business Intelligence Consultant


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I own a Franchise. If you have kids under 7 and they own a yellow T-shirt you'll know what it is


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

barely_legal said:


> I own a Franchise. If you have kids under 7 and they own a yellow T-shirt you'll know what it is


Winnie The Pooh?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Nah he wears red!


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

All of Immy's Winnie the Pooh outfits are yellow :wink:


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

barely_legal said:


> Nah he wears red!


I'm intrigued now!


----------



## cplus (Sep 23, 2003)

Tumble Tots ?


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

cplus said:


> Tumble Tots ?


 Now I'm just confused........ 

I suppose I need kids to know this. Oh well.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

so guess i'm the only teacher then, in a school that is :?


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

I cut people up....and before anyone says it, no, I don't own a Beemer....

H


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm a Dolphin trainer.


----------



## Bal (Aug 3, 2004)

a secondary school teacher too, the kids love my cars! 

Bal


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Bal said:


> a secondary school teacher too, the kids love my cars!
> 
> Bal


must admit the kids all talk about it 

still back to work in a week - bless their cotton socks


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Can you ask them for Dani's valve caps back then? bless! :twisted:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> Can you ask them for Dani's valve caps back then? bless! :twisted:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Too True.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Can you ask them for Dani's valve caps back then? bless! :twisted:


What a brilliant thoughTT!!!! Thanks :-*


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Full time ******** irritant.


----------



## aycer (Sep 7, 2003)

Ikon66 said:


> so guess i'm the only teacher then, in a school that is :?


Me too, that makes 3. [smiley=dunce2.gif] [smiley=dunce2.gif] [smiley=dunce2.gif]


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

I worked in Police Intelligence - got fed up with people saying `A blonde? In Intelligence?' (or should that be `Intelligence? Police?') and I am now training to become a clinical aromatherapist... And I need guinea pigs.... :wink:

Oh and in my spare time (!) I help hubby run his management consultancy business and keep two kids in check....


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sounds like you have enough to do, Nicky :roll:

Can I be your guinea pig


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

I will add you to the list :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks, Nicky 8)


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm the Station Manager at Birmingham New St. (Flame Suit On).

Steve


----------



## delarge (Nov 3, 2003)

work for a large IT company doing Unix support .

puts bread on the table .


----------



## CymruGuy (Jul 22, 2004)

Import coordinator for a Swedish company, no not IKEA! :x

Mike


----------



## Joegod (Aug 25, 2004)

Canine Behaviourist (dog shrink)....sorting out messed up dogs...... or more accurately, the owners :lol:


----------

